# Slingshot Maximum Range Test Result...>300metres



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Today I managed a test of the maximum possible slingshot range. 
I remember as a kid reading those tiny Trumark ads in the back of Popular Science advertising the mythical 225 yard range. 
I grabbed some 00 buckshot which has the same weight but a better ballistic coefficient than 3/8 steel. I shot over a lake measured on google maps at 305 metres (333 yards) bank to bank. Using tapered 1745 tubes that put out around 320fps at full butterfly draw in 25C weather.
What a surprise. Firing at an optimal angle of around 30-40 degrees (to account for air resistance) it was comfortably clearing the other bank!!
I'm certain 350 metres is achievable with slightly heavier ammo and fast bands.
....so Trumark weren't fibbing after all.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

with their old rubber they may have been, but todays materials are far superior, i think bill hays is shooting into a barrel at 200 yards=600 ft.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

We have shot over a 1000 feet and I have not shot as fast as some on the forum. If you can find a river with a path along the side you can see a hit in calm water a very long way off. The optimal elevation is 45 degrees. Here is a link that might help also if you can get it to open, but it doesn't take in to consideration air resistance which is quite a bit at long range. Lead shot shoots the farthest of the common materials. - Tex http://www.calctool.org/CALC/phys/newtonian/projectile


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> We have shot over a 1000 feet and I have not shot as fast as some on the forum. If you can find a river with a path along the side you can see a hit in calm water a very long way off. The optimal elevation is 45 degrees. Here is a link that might help also if you can get it to open, but it doesn't take in to consideration air resistance which is quite a bit at long range. Lead shot shoots the farthest of the common materials. - Tex http://www.calctool....nian/projectile


for some reason it wont load for me but i am guessing you are using a starship, i knew that someone was shooting over 1000 feet. good job Tex


----------



## timdix (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep,thanks Tex,I was aware of this calc and it didn't load for me either. A trajectory lower than 45 degrees,perhaps 30-40 gives maximum range. I'm not obsessive compulsive or masocistic enough to crunch the physics calcs on this one.
One things for sure,00 buck blew the 300 easily and it was impressive how flat the trajectory out to 200.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_It might load later! If not we will find another one. -- Tex_


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I know it's possible to penetrate both sides of an empty soda pop can from 500' using a 3/8" steel ball with a starting velocity of 310 fps.... I imagine it would travel at least twice that distance if an optimal angle of attack at 45 degrees were used.
500' is the maximum clear range distance I have on my farm... but if I go to my Dad's ranch, he's got about 2 miles of free and clear range to play with.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> I know it's possible to penetrate both sides of an empty soda pop can from 500' using a 3/8" steel ball with a starting velocity of 310 fps.... I imagine it would travel at least twice that distance if an optimal angle of attack at 45 degrees were used.
> 500' is the maximum clear range distance I have on my farm... but if I go to my Dad's ranch, he's got about 2 miles of free and clear range to play with.


I love the sound of that, Bill.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Bill, I admire your shooting abilities.... but I REALLY envy your eyesight! 
When I was in my 20's my saying was , "If I can see it, I can shoot it". Still true, just the distance is a LOT shorter!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I shoot up to about.300 yards with 8mm steel, I have a field close by that opens up flat for 300 yards then has a dense woodland, on a calm day I can shoot across the field and hear the bb hitting the tree branches indicating my my max range I aim way high for a hit though


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm extremely new to this but you've got me going now ! I live 8 blocks from the Mississippi. I went Google Maps and the narrowest point close to me is about 1600 feet. Darn !!! But....no...well...

Bruno


----------

